# New 10,000 Sq Ft ICF Home



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

We're hoping we'll finally get the footings in the ground after Thanksgiving for a new 10,000 sq ft ICF home. My partner and I were hired by a big commercial roofer to build his new home, and then expand his business to include GC'ing while specializing in ICF homes. My partner is the owners son-in-law, who has been working for him for a number of years, but hates roofing, so he's giving him the opportunity to do what he really enjoys, which is new construction home building, and ICF. They hired me on as his partner, since I have more knowledge on the interior finish end of things, and he has more knowledge on the framing end of things. Once I figure out how to get the drawing files small enough to post, i'll get them and some pictures posted of where things are at, and what we're hoping to end up with. I'll try to keep updating this throughout the project.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

whats ICF?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> whats ICF?


insulated concrete forming


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I have no idea what that is. I'm just a wood guy.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Concrete walls.


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> whats ICF?


Styrofoam (sp?) forms that lock together almost like legos and then get flooded with concrete


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> whats ICF?


Pretty much the best way to build a house.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

so wouldn't this thread belong in the "concrete/masonry" subforum rather than "carpentry"?


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

Not really. That's just part of the project. I'll get some pictures posted some time this weekend. I wouldn't put this post in the painting sub forum just because there's paint involved in the project either. If there is a better place for it though, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

This is a good spot for it. There is more to the project than ICF's.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Carpenters build forms, it can be ICF'S, symons panels, wood, or large scale crane set forms carpenters build them. Brick layers do masonry


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I finally got a few things for you to check out:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B50DdgIGaasWc1Z1V05ZVVNjWW8&usp=sharing


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Any elevation photos?


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

There's some exterior renderings in there now. One thing to remember when looking at those drawings is they were not professionally done. I had nothing to do with them. Just what we were given to start with.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Lets see it.
ICF is a division of carpentry thank you very much:whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

That floor plan makes me dizzy... they should hire a pro archy


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

Agreed. However, remember that this isn't really a normal sized home though either, so the rooms are a little bigger than what it seems by looking at the drawings. The homeowner did purchase the plans from an architectural firm, and when they found out how much a few changes to the plans would cost, they used sketchup and redrew everything to their liking. Definitely not how I would have done it.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Pretty much the best way to build a house.


This is heavily debated.... I'm a fan of ICF's, but there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

